# Iphone 6s probleme de Bluetooth avec enceinte UE Boom



## igorstrav (10 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,mon  Iphone 6s semble avoir des problemes de Bluetooth , il ne reconnait pas l'enceinte UE Boom alors que mon "vieux" Iphone 5 n a aucun problème pour se connecter.J ai envoyé une question à ce sujet chez UE et j attends leur réponse (j'ai updaté l'enceinte avec le dernier OS de chez UE et ça ne change rien) . De chez qui vient le problème ? iphone ou UE ? avez vous eu des problèmes de Blue booth vous aussi?
Mon Mac Book Air de 2010  ne reconnait jamais rien par Bluetooth !!
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## wip (10 Novembre 2015)

Iphone 6 et UE Boom 2, j'ai pas eu de souci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour igorstrav, j'ai le même problème que vous. J'ai un nouveau iphone 6S que j'essaie désespérément d'appairer via bluetooth à mon UE boom (qui doit être la version 1) et il ne le détecte pas. Avez-vous eu une réponse de chez UE ou apple ? J'adore les nouvelles technologies mais si chaque fois que je change de téléphone faut changer aussi la station de musique ils vont nous rendre fou !!! (il avait déjà fallu racheter un appareil quand le type de connecteur apple avait changé de format...)


----------



## igorstrav (25 Novembre 2015)

hello 
oui , il m a suffit de faire un reset et tout est OK
reset: on tient le bouton power et le "moins" (volume - moins)  10 secondes si je me souviens bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2015)

merci pour l'info  Je n'ai pas eu le temps hier soir de revenir sur le forum mais j'allais écrire la même chose que vous. Mon mari a trouvé la solution avec le reset dès qu'il est rentré du travail.


----------



## igorstrav (24 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour. J ai achete une UE boom 2 qui se connecte sans pb avec iphone 6s . Du coup mon ue boom 1 ne se connecte plus avec l iphone 6s ni avec le 5s ...mais marche avec  un macbook pro de 2012 . Penible


----------



## igorstrav (29 Décembre 2015)

Sans solution . Le Bluetooth est une technologie pas très fiable ...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2015)

C'est un problème de code d'identification... Je m'explique: lors d'une synchronisation Bluetooth, une clef est générée. Cette clef sert à sécuriser la connexion... Elle est unique par appareil...

Si tu synchronise avec un autre appareil, la clef change, l'appareil initialement synchroniser n'y arrive plus... Un seul appareil reconnu à la fois!

Pour retrouver la connexion, il faut aller dans le menu Bluetooth et faire "oublier cet appareil". La clef d'authentification est alors supprimée... Et une nouvelle synchronisation peut alors être faite...meme problème avec mon clavier Logitech Keys to Go... Une fois que l'on a compris, ça va tout seul...
Je ne sais pas si c'est très clair...

Pour simplifier, une fois l'enceinte synchroniser avec un autre périphérique, il faut:

Aller dans le menu Bluetooth de l'anv'cien peripherique synchroniser, et faire "oublier l'appareil"

Mettre l'enceinte en mode détection Bluetooth

Re détecter le peripherique comme un nouveau...

Basique!


----------



## igorstrav (30 Décembre 2015)

Oui merci , mais j ai déjà fait cette Manip avec les gens de chez UE . Mais là rien n y fait


----------



## igorstrav (30 Décembre 2015)

Et en plus la 1er fois j avais réussi à ouvrir mes 2 baffles et à les apparier en système stéréo ce que permet UE boom . C est après ça que les problémes sont arrivés


----------



## igorstrav (18 Janvier 2016)

En résumé le UE boom est très tatillon : le premier appareil qui se lie avec lui par Bluetooth est " prioritaire " il n aime pas trop qu il y en ait d'autres !et à tendance à ne pas se relier aux nouveaux !


----------



## patrickld95 (25 Avril 2017)

Merci BCP. Je confirme que cette la BONNE solution pour jumeler le UE Boom avec un nouvel iphone


----------

